# UFO'S in Mexico



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just watched a TV program dedicated to UFO sightings in Mexico, I've never seen one but have any expats seen UFO's in Mexico???????? Just wondering


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Just watched a TV program dedicated to UFO sightings in Mexico, I've never seen one but have any expats seen UFO's in Mexico???????? Just wondering


No

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Google "Zone of Silence Mexico", or if you understand Spanish, then "Zona de Silencio México". It's on my list to visit one day - seems like strange things happen there....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The moon must be full again!
Foco Tonal is a spot with good acoustics, where those with vivid imaginations ................
Most UFOs become identified as much as 30 years later; when the USAF completes testing over remote areas over deserts and sparsely populate parts of other countries, or at sea.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The only weird type of thing I have seen was this last year I was at a beach hotel about 40 miles north of Veracruz, the desk man was describing sites in the area and he mentioned Zona Magnetia or Magnet 
Zone. It turned out to be a road about 1KM where your car appeared through an optical illusion that it 
was rolling up hill, I put the car in neutral released the brake and it got up to 15 MPH " rolling up hill"


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That happens when the earth's crust has tilted downward in the direction of your travel, making the optical illusion when the roadbed has been cut through those layers. The road is obviously descending, but it looks like you are climbing.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

well actually there were no layers to see there were trees and bushes on both sides of the roadway...
I wish I had a long level with me, I saw on TV a similar site near Colima.....who knows!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suspect, then, that the road cut created an embankment that tilted slightly, relative to the road; same effect. Gravity rules.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> I suspect, then, that the road cut created an embankment that tilted slightly, relative to the road; same effect. Gravity rules.


Yes, I believe you are correct, by the way because of the name people told me their watches, cameras and radios would not work there but all mine worked perfectly...

superstition?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some folks will believe anything without evidence. That, however, would lead us to a topic forbidden on this forum.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Some folks will believe anything without evidence. That, however, would lead us to a topic forbidden on this forum.


What is that topic? I have read the rules several times now and cannot arrive at a definitive conclusion. There are a number that are clearly set out and they are reasonable. (Hate speech, adult material, plagiarism, etc.)

Is it "superstition" itself? I thought about that but over the years there have been numerous posts that deal with various cultural customs that sometimes border on superstition.

It sure isn't politics. There have been some hilarious discussions lately.

What is it?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You got it; superstition it is. Some call it religion; Belief without evidence.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You got it; superstition it is. Some call it religion; Belief without evidence.


Thanks. It is a touchy subject for many.

Didn't notice it prohibited in the Forum Rules.

Is it simply an accepted "unwritten rule?"


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't really know, but I've avoided discussing it, along with Santa, Tooth Fairy and the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Behind the capital building in Utah is a similar area. Those types of natural phenoms are not just in Mexico.


----------

